# Battery operated air pump



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

Since we had a massive power outage, thought it would be something ideal to pick up. Anyone seen them out and about?


----------



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

This is what I used when we switched off our power to change the electrical panel. 
Bought it from MOPS

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/silent-regular-battery-operated-pump-p-78.html


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

An alternative, though one that is more costly, would be a battery backup power source, such as is used for computers. Air pumps use very little power, so a backup source should last a good number of hours, without needing replacement batteries.

Depends on how many tanks you have running.. just one or two, get battery pumps. If more, backup power source makes more sense.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

This Penn Plax B11 is plugged into the power socket. It's off when there is power and turns on automatically on when there is no power. Uses 2xD cell batteries. I forgot where I got those in the GTA.


----------

